# looking for very easy



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

what type plant is kept near the surface of water, or floating plant, that is easy to maintain as far as very little if any fertilizer, no co2 injection, and doesn't cause a rash of algea all over my tank, but can grow well under 2 4' 45watt flouro's?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Duckweed...it doesn't do well with a lot of surface agitation though.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

as far as surface agitation....I have...alot. My FX5 causes quite a stir, also have a EMP400, more like an emp100 though, peices of sh*t!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

it doesnt float but it will wisteriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dududa is a super plant every condition this stuff is the s--t


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

what? Translation please?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

water wisteria = Hygrophila difformis...looks kind of like water sprite. IME algae tends to grow on it when floated.

Duckweed could work...at least for part of your tank. Lower the FX5 output below the surface and it should start to form a nice mat away from the Emp.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lotus send out leaves that sit on the surface if you allow it. doesn't take a lot of light. with all that surface agatation and watermovement you are going to have a hard time keeping any floating or long stem plants down. you might be better off plants that are used to high current like swords. you can probably get away with some crypts too.


----------

